# Bad Habit - Mini Donkey



## PatriciD (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi! I am new here, but have been reading for awhile.
I acquired a free mini donkey a week ago to be a companion for my old horse.
I have trained several of my own horses over the years and understand that donkeys are different in that they won't move away from pressure, but lean into it.
When I lead him he is OK for a few seconds, then wrenches his neck back and forth and shoves down and ahead pushing on the halter. He gets away with dragging me around as I don't know how to keep him in control.
I don't plan on doing anything with him except for being a pet and companion, but I want him to have better manners.
He is otherwise, very sweet and friendly and loves being brushed.

Thank you for any advice you can give me. Pat


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

How old is he?


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't know how much help I can be but will try. When we got our Mini's we learned very quickly how smart but stubborn they are. Our female was almost one year old and had zero training and minimal attention ever paid to her. She would run away when we tried putting a halter on her and bit and kicked the life out of me when I tried putting a lead rope on. What worked for us was treats. We would spend a little bit of time everyday training her to stand to put a halter on. When she shied away we would not giver her a piece of apple, but when she stood and let us put it on she got her apple treat. We learned that you can't force them to do anything put when they know they will get a reward ( either treats or a scratch behind the ear) they will do what you want. In two months we have trained her to stand and put her halter on, walk on her lead rope and pull a small cart. They are extremly intelligent and eager to please. With alot of affection a gentle hand and alot of patience you can trin them to do anything within their capabilities.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm sure Rogo will be by to offer suggestions but I will say that I'm not a fan of training with food or treats because it can bring on a whole new set of problems if you happen to show up without a treat in your pocket


----------



## PatriciD (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. He was a rescue and is about 4 years old.
I hesitate to use treats too much also so they don't expect them. I did use a bucket with a little grain, but I know that was a bribe and not the right way, although he did get a taste after he was caught.
Even without treats he is easy enough to catch, but the pulling away forward is the big problem.

Pat


----------



## GrannieD (Sep 13, 2003)

Bossy little bugger has had his way & is telling you what he prefers..Its not true that you can't "make"them do things..Horses are trained & so are donkeys..it isn't magic...Use a regular chain so you can impress him with your strength...they are very self indulgent about goodies.I think you can create problems using treats...Bolting when things don't go their way is pretty common..& barging into you is another action you must correct..I use a broom stick as a poker to remind them of your space..We don't make a big deal of it & find they do like to be comfortable..I don't agree that they are the super intellegent critters some folks insist they are..they just have a bit different view(persistance) & it will sometimes take a little more reminder to keep them being a helper instead of a Pain. GrannieD


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== understand that donkeys are different in that they won't move away from pressure, but lean into it. ===


I've had mini, standard, and Mammoth donkeys. I've raised a lot of mules out of my own stock. And I've had horses. I've raised the horses, mules and donkeys the same way.

None of them were stubborn. And none of them leaned into pressure. Don't know how your donk was trained, but I've never seen them lean into pressure.

I don't use treats when working with critters. I want them to concentrate on me, not the treat.

I don't grain any of my horses, mules, donkeys. None of mine have ever needed it (they have plenty of get up and go) and they behave better.

JMO.

GrannyD and I think differently about training.


----------



## Kato2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

I also raise donkeys. I don't do much training, as I sell them for guard animals, and don't really want them to be pets. However, I've found that if they know you and trust you, they'll do anything you want them to do anyway. The only time mine get handled is at foot trimming time. Otherwise, if I want them to move to another pen, or into the trailer to go to pasture, I just call them and they follow me. In fact, I can't even chase them because they won't go. My husband has that job. They'll move for him. Good cop/bad cop. LOL

The odd carrot keeps their attention, but they don't get grain. They're just as happy with a scratch on the back.

I remember the time I decided it was time to halter break one of our babies. I went out with halter and rope, and prepared for a fight. I planned on being out there for a while. What happened was, I put the halter on her, tugged on the rope, and she'd follow me anywhere. She knew me and trusted me. Then I tied her up to the fence and she just stood there. So much for training that one! 

I'd give your donkey a little more time to get to know you. You'll likely find that he will follow you around without you even asking, and you may not even need a halter.


----------



## PatriciD (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. I will give him more time.

I have raised and trained my own foals (horses) and a bought a few yearlings so that was easy since they didn't have any bad habits.

This is my first ever donkey and the little guy has found out sometime in his past that he couldn't be controlled and could get away.

I won't be feeding any grain either. My older trail mare is a super easy keeper and has never needed any.

I may be back with more questions. LOL!


----------

